# Sismologia - Seguimento Fevereiro 2007



## Luis França (2 Fev 2007 às 16:11)




----------



## Santos (2 Fev 2007 às 17:41)

Pelo que tenho verificado a actividade sismica anda muito elevada ...


----------



## Seringador (2 Fev 2007 às 18:16)

Santos disse:


> Pelo que tenho verificado a actividade sismica anda muito elevada ...



Pois anda não se esqueçam que hoje é Lua cheia, melhor de madrugada


----------



## Luis França (5 Fev 2007 às 10:57)

Sequência de sismos mundiais (antes e depois da Lua cheia)...

MAP 5.0 2007/02/04 22:58:58 47.327 153.081 58.6 KURIL ISLANDS
*MAP 6.1 2007/02/04 20:56:59 19.480 -78.303 10.0 CUBA REGION*
MAP 5.0 2007/02/04 09:46:12 51.652 -176.151 47.5 ANDREANOF ISLANDS, ALEUTIAN IS., ALASKA
MAP 5.3 2007/02/04 01:19:24 -0.549 127.516 30.0 HALMAHERA, INDONESIA

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MAP 5.2 2007/02/03 19:31:22 13.849 145.221 97.7 GUAM REGION
MAP 5.3 2007/02/03 13:43:22 35.848 22.534 47.2 CENTRAL MEDITERRANEAN SEA
MAP 5.0 2007/02/03 11:03:24 15.099 146.855 10.0 SAIPAN REGION, NORTHERN MARIANA ISLANDS
MAP 5.1 2007/02/03 09:00:16 -45.243 -72.115 10.0 AISEN, CHILE

-----------------------------------------------------------------

MAP 5.5 2007/02/02 22:32:19 37.712 91.811 10.0 NORTHERN QINGHAI, CHINA
MAP 5.2 2007/02/02 22:02:49 39.020 71.346 47.9 TAJIKISTAN

-----------------------------------------------------------------

MAP 5.2 2007/02/01 12:45:31 1.066 126.184 35.0 MOLUCCA SEA
MAP 5.7 2007/02/01 10:43:27 1.255 126.329 10.0 MOLUCCA SEA

-----------------------------------------------------------------

MAP 5.8 2007/01/31 20:31:29 -7.778 107.205 4.9 JAVA, INDONESIA
MAP 5.3 2007/01/31 16:40:32 -9.691 159.839 31.4 SOLOMON ISLANDS
MAP 5.3 2007/01/31 10:52:35 39.901 70.168 10.0 KYRGYZSTAN
MAP 6.5 2007/01/31 03:15:56 -29.593 -177.935 53.7 KERMADEC ISLANDS, NEW ZEALAND
MAP 5.2 2007/01/31 02:14:22 -19.185 169.709 246.3 VANUATU

-----------------------------------------------------------------

MAP 6.6 2007/01/30 21:37:50 20.983 144.797 59.3 MAUG ISLANDS REG., NORTHERN MARIANA ISL.
MAP 6.8 2007/01/30 04:54:50 -54.888 145.733 10.0 WEST OF MACQUARIE ISLAND
MAP 5.2 2007/01/30 01:48:32 1.458 126.146 10.0 MOLUCCA SEA

-----------------------------------------------------------------

MAP 5.3 2007/01/29 19:48:35 8.438 93.672 30.0 NICOBAR ISLANDS, INDIA REGION


----------



## Luis França (5 Fev 2007 às 10:58)

*An Extremely Dangerous Situation is now Occurring at the Plate Boundary*

http://www.syzygyjob.com/smf/index....8dafdcf85bf2&topic=245800.msg381227#msg381227


----------



## Luis França (6 Fev 2007 às 11:57)

6.1 magnitude earthquake hits the Caribbean
http://english.sabah.com.tr/FAB673B01F014F819B52F765C2D34BD4.html

British Columbia could get an earthquake, survey warns
http://www.ecanadanow.com/canada/2007/02/04/british-columbia-could-get-an-earthquake-survey-warns/


----------



## Luis França (12 Fev 2007 às 00:09)

Magnitude 4.8 earthquake jolts Dead Sea
http://www.kuna.net.kw/home/Story.aspx?Language=en&DSNO=950910

Satellite Based Tsunami and Earthquake Warning system Launched
http://technocrat.net/d/2007/2/10/14751

Six feared dead in cavern on volcanic island of Tenerife
http://www.alertnet.org/thenews/newsdesk/L11803276.htm


----------



## Luis França (14 Fev 2007 às 00:51)

Magnitude  	mb 4.7
Region 	AZORES ISLANDS REGION

Date time 	2007-02-13 at 21:15:49.7 UTC
Location 	36.21 N ; 34.15 W
Depth 	33 km
Distances 	1878 km NW San cristóbal de la laguna (pop 139,928 ; local time 21:15 2007-02-13)
670 km W Angra (pop 12,045 ; local time 20:15 2007-02-13)
546 km SW Ribeira grande (pop 5,198 ; local time 20:15 2007-02-13)


----------



## Luis França (15 Fev 2007 às 02:45)

MAP 4.7 2007/02/14 02:41:58 36.061 -34.008 10.0 AZORES ISLANDS REGION
MAP 5.4 2007/02/14 01:47:00 46.774 155.230 10.0 EAST OF THE KURIL ISLANDS
MAP 5.9 2007/02/14 01:29:08 -29.468 -112.184 10.0 EASTER ISLAND REGION


Mais 3 sismos, ontem, com o epicentro a 10km de profundidade.


----------



## Luis França (17 Fev 2007 às 00:20)

2007-02-16  23:20:24.0	34.28n  27.94 E  3.5	 Eastern Mediterranean Sea


2007-02-16  19:19:30.2	36.41n  11.43w  136  3.2	 Azores-cape St. Vincent Ridge


----------



## Luis França (17 Fev 2007 às 11:49)

http://www.emsc-csem.org


----------



## Luis França (19 Fev 2007 às 12:55)

Siga a festa - 23:09 - 4.0mb  156km


----------



## Luis França (20 Fev 2007 às 16:09)

2007-02-20  10:51:03.0	38.12N  26.25W  2km	3.5	 AZORES ISLANDS, PORTUGAL


----------



## Luis França (20 Fev 2007 às 16:23)

Indonesia cancels tsunami alert after 6.5 magnitude earthquake
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17235092/

5.7 Magnitude earthquake rattles Uganda and Congo
http://www.iol.co.za/index.php?set_id=1&click_id=68&art_id=qw1171918267270B225

5.2 Magnitude earthquake strikes sea off south of Taiwan
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2007-02/19/content_5755147.htm

4.9 Magnitude earthquake rocks parts of Interior Alaska
http://newsminer.com/2007/02/18/5317/

4.7 Magnitude earthquake shakes southern Philippines
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2007/2/19/apworld/20070219202714&sec=apworld

4.1 Magnitude earthquake in north-central Greece
http://www.ana.gr/anaweb/user/showplain?maindoc=5082630&maindocimg=1212959&service=100


----------



## Luis França (21 Fev 2007 às 10:56)




----------



## Luis França (22 Fev 2007 às 00:06)

E mais outro bem fresquinho! Isto está a prometer...







Vamos ver o que nos reserva o dia 23 Fevereiro e as duas semanas seguintes...


----------



## Luis França (22 Fev 2007 às 18:47)




----------



## Santos (22 Fev 2007 às 21:52)

Luis França disse:


>



E a "tremideira" continua na zona ...


----------



## Santos (22 Fev 2007 às 22:17)

Este ainda é "fresquinho" acabou de ocorrer mesmo aqui ao lado
http://visz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/seism_read.php?rid=42409&lang=eng


----------



## Luis França (23 Fev 2007 às 12:32)

Golfa da California:


----------



## Luis França (25 Fev 2007 às 20:35)

2007-02-25  20:13:40.2	73.32 	N  	6.87 	E  	2		mb	4.7	 GREENLAND SEA
2007-02-25  10:18:23.0	73.34 	N  	7.40 	E  	10	f	mb	4.2	 GREENLAND SEA
2007-02-25  09:21:51.1	73.52 	N  	7.57 	E  	2		mb	4.6	 GREENLAND SEA
2007-02-25  09:13:53.1	73.32 	N  	7.47 	E  	10	f	mb	5.0	 GREENLAND SEA

Acabadinhos de tremer, sismos de 5.0, 4.6, 4.2, 4.7 mesmo pertos do pólo norte...

Magnitude  mb 4.7
Region 	     GREENLAND SEA  (Mohns Ridge)
Date time   2007-02-25 at 20:13:40.2 UTC
Location    73.32 N ; 6.87 E
Depth 	     2 km


----------



## LUPER (25 Fev 2007 às 22:47)

Luis França disse:


> 2007-02-25  20:13:40.2	73.32 	N  	6.87 	E  	2		mb	4.7	 GREENLAND SEA
> 2007-02-25  10:18:23.0	73.34 	N  	7.40 	E  	10	f	mb	4.2	 GREENLAND SEA
> 2007-02-25  09:21:51.1	73.52 	N  	7.57 	E  	2		mb	4.6	 GREENLAND SEA
> 2007-02-25  09:13:53.1	73.32 	N  	7.47 	E  	10	f	mb	5.0	 GREENLAND SEA
> ...



algo se passa Luís, isto vai ser giro de acompanhar


----------



## Luis França (26 Fev 2007 às 00:43)

Ai passa, passa...
Desde há pouco houve mais estes sismos:

2007-02-25  23:30:15.7	73.31 	N  	7.44 	E  	30		mb	4.6	 GREENLAND SEA
2007-02-25  23:28:39.5	78.48 	N  	15.81 	W  					 GREENLAND SEA
2007-02-25  23:12:27.5	73.38 	N  	7.16 	E  	30		mb	4.5	 GREENLAND SEA
2007-02-25  21:53:11.6	73.31 	N  	7.00 	E  	10		mb	5.3	 GREENLAND SEA


----------



## Luis França (26 Fev 2007 às 12:49)

Encontrei alguma informação interessante acerca duma SUPERTEMPESTADE na próxima semana de Março, especialmente a partir do dia 1. 
Não terão os sismos de ontem no Golfo da California e Mar da Gronelândia a ver com isto ??? Hummm... 

2007-02-26  12:20:00.6	40.63N  124.89W  	60	      mb      5.1    OFFSHORE NORTHERN CALIFORNIA 	
2007-02-26  01:48:39.9	73.48N  6.98E  	          10		mb	4.4	GREENLAND SEA 

2007-02-25  23:30:12.8	73.28N  7.43E  	          10		mb	4.6	 GREENLAND SEA
2007-02-25  23:28:39.5	78.48N  15.81W  				            GREENLAND SEA
2007-02-25  23:12:25.4	73.38N  7.41E  	          10		mb	4.6	 GREENLAND SEA
2007-02-25  21:53:11.6	73.31N  7.00E  	          10		mb	5.3	 GREENLAND SEA
2007-02-25  20:13:42.8	73.40N  7.83E  	          10		mb	4.8	 GREENLAND SEA
2007-02-25  15:03:45.9	25.88N  110.63W  	10	      mb      5.0    GULF OF CALIFORNIA
2007-02-25  15:00:43.7	26.27N  110.37W  	30	      mb      5.3    GULF OF CALIFORNIA
2007-02-25  23:28:39.5	78.48N  15.81W  			 		  GREENLAND SEA 	
2007-02-25  23:12:25.4	73.38N  7.41E  	          10		mb	4.6	GREENLAND SEA 	
2007-02-25  21:53:11.6	73.31N  7.00E  	          10		mb	5.3	GREENLAND SEA 	
2007-02-25  20:13:42.8	73.40N  7.83E  	          10		mb	4.8	GREENLAND SEA 	
2007-02-25  15:03:45.9	25.88N  110.63W  	10	      mb      5.0     GULF OF CALIFORNIA 	
2007-02-25  15:00:43.7	26.27N  110.37W  	30	      mb      5.3     GULF OF CALIFORNIA 	
2007-02-25  10:18:23.0	73.34N  7.40E  	          10	        mb	4.2	GREENLAND SEA 	
2007-02-25  09:21:51.1	73.52N  7.57E      	  2		 mb	 4.6	 GREENLAND SEA 	
2007-02-25  09:13:53.1	73.32N  7.47E  	          10	        mb	5.0	GREENLAND SEA 	
2007-02-25  01:18:33.6	25.89N  110.46W  	20	      mb      4.8     GULF OF CALIFORNIA 	

Excertos retirados da net:

*snip*

 I know you saw some of it, as I saw you post late in the thread, but it seems this ESA guy might just
be genuine - WHY????

HERE COMES A SUPERSTORM - I'm copying a late posting on the ESA-DE "Tsunami from Space" thread. Thought You might want a heads up on this - as its coming your way first - on Thursday, I think... though, it may hit more on Northern California ... Read this posting below and see what you think - Category 2 level hurricane over land????

Whether the guy is from the European Space Agency or not is perhaps debateable, but he posted on Sunday, before word came out about this Superstorm - which weather folks picked up wind of on Tuesday a.m. 

Maybe ESA DE Was Right?

Superstorm Coming This Weekend!

First Confirming Proof for ESA-DE???

How Bad Will It Be?

CNN"s Meteorologist, Chad Myers warned on CNN early Tuesday morning (2/20) that a new storm would hit the US Pacific coast this Thursday with wind velocitys of a Category 2 hurricane. He stated that were this storm over the ocean it would be ranked as a category 2 strength hurricane!!!

He said that this storm would move across the Rockies and become a real threat for both blizzard conditions in the north and a real potential for a Super-Outbreak of Tornadoes from Texas all the way up thru Kansas and Missouri for Friday/Saturday - depending upon certain timing variables.

He said it would then move eastwards through the Middle and Lower Mississippi River Valley into the southeastern USA.

Chad, btw, is a severe weather expert and a weather computer models forecasting expert with the Techniques Developmental Lab of the NWS/NOAA in Silver Springs, MD sometime ago. Here's his bio. I'd say he's something of an expert on severe weather, wouldn't you?

[link to www.cnn.com]

By the time this storm gets to Europe/Germany it will be March 1st.
Possible Severe Tornado Outbreak Conditions This Coming Weekend

From:

The National Weather Service Severe Storms Lab
Norman, Oklahoma

[link to www.spc.noaa.gov]

includes map of affected areas - primarily the southern plains, Texas, and the Middle Mississippi
and Ohio River valleys as well as much of the southeastern USA for Saturday, Sunday, Monday


OH, and btw -

George Noory had on a guest back in January, I believe a scientist from some research group discussing this very issue of some sort of "wave" coming through the solar system createing all sorts sorts of global weather and geological upheavals. I do not recall him giving a time-frame on this but he noted that the phenomenon has been noted and measured (astrophysicists?) and its definitely coming and he related it to the Mayan calendar date of 2012 - but noted that the effects of the solar system alignment with the center of the Galaxy could begin as early as 2007 and buffet the earth from time to time until about 2022. I do not remember the name of the guest. Maybe someone else does and can relate more info.

Maybe this posting will give the skeptics on this thread something to think about, although, I myself don't necessarily believe the ESA guy is who he says he is, but I'll cut him some slack, because either he's onto something or he'd gotten a heads-up a few days earlier than the rest of us listening to some of the climatologists spring forecasts recently predicting a more violent than normal spring. Then again, maybe, just maybe he's a legit employee at ESA. Either way, there's a train coming down the tracks right now and I just gave you some proof. How bad is anyone's guess at the moment.

BTW, Where's 9103 - Remember his threads last year - He had an uncanny ability to predict tornadoes hours ahead of time and he had the best thread on GLP ever.






 This story does not sound right. Since when does a broken sewer main result in a 330 foot deep hole in the ground emitting loud noises?

http://www.boston.com/news/world/la...7/02/24/3rd_body_found_in_guatemala_sinkhole/ 






 Then there's this bubbling lake in Louisiana -- foot-high bubbles!

http://www.iberianet.com/articles/2007/02/14/news/news/news11.txt

*And just a ton of recent earthquakes in the western USA*. Nothing would surprise me. I wonder what symptoms the earth exhibits before a polar flip, or turning to a new axial orientation. I wonder if it does it within a matter of hours or a couple of days? It must be a hellacious ride-- if you survive.... 

*snip*


----------



## Luis França (26 Fev 2007 às 13:08)




----------



## Luis França (26 Fev 2007 às 16:12)

Não nos esqueçamos também que a Lua cheia se aproxima já este sábado...
Logo, o aumento da sismicidade tende a aumentar por todo o planeta.
No sábado, dia 3, a lua entra na sombra às 21:30 e o eclipse total começa às 22:44. Vão preparando as máquinas...


----------



## Seringador (26 Fev 2007 às 18:06)

Luis França disse:


> Não nos esqueçamos também que a Lua cheia se aproxima já este sábado...
> Logo, o aumento da sismicidade tende a aumentar por todo o planeta.
> No sábado, dia 3, a lua entra na sombra às 21:30 e o eclipse total começa às 22:44. Vão preparando as máquinas...



Sem dúvida Luís, nos períodos de Lua Cheia, tanto a actividade sísmica como a vulcânica aumenta, entre outras coisas 
Além disso vamos ter o eclipse total da Lua e vai ser demais, isto se estiver Limpo o que não me parece que venha acontecer, pelo menos para o Norte, pq para a Sul do Mondego existam melhores condições.

E têm razão quando afirmam que não é nada normal esta actividade na Gronelândia, poderão ser só fases mas não sei não....


----------



## Luis França (27 Fev 2007 às 00:53)

Seringador disse:


> Sem dúvida Luís, nos períodos de Lua Cheia, tanto a actividade sísmica como a vulcânica aumenta, entre outras coisas
> 
> E têm razão quando afirmam que não é nada normal esta actividade na Gronelândia, poderão ser só fases mas não sei não....



Para os interessados nestes assuntos, deixo aqui um link muito útil, para termos a percepção espacial dos sismos por todo o planeta:

http://www.starfield-screen-saver.com/status.html

Poderemos precisar deste modelo em breve (espero que não!).

Entretanto, uma imagem interessante do HAARP (_temporal variations in the geomagnetic field in the ULF (ultra-low frequency) range of 0-5 Hz_):


----------



## Luis França (27 Fev 2007 às 11:11)

Houve um sismo perto da Madeira, a nordeste, de 3.8mb:

*Magnitude  	ML 3.8*
Region 	          MADEIRA ISLANDS, PORTUGAL REGION
Date time 	 2007-02-27 at 05:40:58.0 UTC
Location 	 33.63 N ; 14.43 W
Depth 	          30 km






e a festa continua, a sudoeste da Islândia:

2007-02-27  06:36:40.2	62.93N  23.07W  10  4.8mb	 ICELAND REGION
2007-02-27  05:51:49.1	63.40N  23.92W  10  4.7mb	 ICELAND REGION


----------



## Luis França (27 Fev 2007 às 15:41)

*West Tennessee prepares for summer earthquake drill*
http://www.wmcstations.com/Global/story.asp?S=6139145

*Guardsmen, emergency officials doing practice run on earthquake*
http://www.kentucky.com/mld/kentucky/news/state/16790973.htm

Portugal foi o único país (nos últimos 2 anos) que não efectuou qualquer simulação de catástrofe-global, apesar de toda a Europa, Américas e Ásia o terem feito.
Vá lá saber-se porquê! Deve ter sido para não assustar a população.... 

*Scientists Wary of Lake Superior Warming*
(AP) -- For Jay Austin, who has made a career of studying the Great Lakes, 
the warming climate around Lake Superior is no mystery. But he was surprised 
to find the waters of the lake itself warming even more rapidly. 

http://www.physorg.com/news91772478.html


----------



## dj_alex (27 Fev 2007 às 15:51)

Luis França disse:


> Portugal foi o único país (nos últimos 2 anos) que não efectuou qualquer simulação de catástrofe-global, apesar de toda a Europa, Américas e Ásia o terem feito.
> Vá lá saber-se porquê! Deve ter sido para não assustar a população....



Em Madrid fiz uma simulação de incêndio nas 5 semanas que lá tive.

Aqui na faculdade em 6 ou 7 anos, não ouvi falar nada disso....


----------



## Seringador (27 Fev 2007 às 17:21)

dj_alex disse:


> Em Madrid fiz uma simulação de incêndio nas 5 semanas que lá tive.
> 
> Aqui na faculdade em 6 ou 7 anos, não ouvi falar nada disso....



Bem essa parte da modelação e projecção de cenários de catástrofes é muito do meu gosto cientifico, sobretudo mapear as vulnerabilidades perante vários cenários e tipos de catástrofe, sismo, incêndios, inundações, desatres químicos e nucleares.
Além da gestão de crises, logística, assitência médica, alimentar, transp+ortes, redes viárias, etc...


----------



## Luis França (27 Fev 2007 às 18:43)

Os sismos estão a aproximar-se mais do pólo norte:

Magnitude____mb 4.7
Region _______LAPTEV SEA

Date time_____2007-02-27 at 16:54:06.5 UTC
Location _____77.71 N ; 127.1 E
Depth________33 km











e já agora, do pólo sul:

Magnitude____Mw 5.7
Region_______PRINCE EDWARD ISLANDS REGION

Date time____2007-02-26 at 23:49:51.1 UTC
Location_____44.76 S ; 35.43 E
Depth_______10 km










Sem esquecer a Islândia:

2007-02-27  06:36:45.3	63.23 	N  	23.52 	W  	30		mb	4.8	 ICELAND REGION
2007-02-27  05:51:49.1	63.40 	N  	23.92 	W  	10	f	mb	4.7	 ICELAND REGION
2007-02-27  05:20:57.1	63.44 	N  	23.92 	W  	1		ML	3.9	 ICELAND REGION
2007-02-27  05:17:16.0	63.40 	N  	24.04 	W  	1		ML	3.3	 ICELAND REGION
2007-02-27  05:06:24.2	63.49 	N  	23.92 	W  	1		ML	3.5	 ICELAND REGION
2007-02-27  04:42:31.3	38.43 	N  	39.23 	E  	 5		MD	3.1	 EASTERN TURKEY
2007-02-27  04:21:15.8	63.49 	N  	23.94 	W  	1		ML	3.1	 ICELAND REGION
2007-02-27  04:05:23.8	63.45 	N  	23.94 	W  	1		ML	3.1	 ICELAND REGION


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2007 às 19:54)

Seringador disse:


> Bem essa parte da modelação e projecção de cenários de catástrofes é muito do meu gosto cientifico, sobretudo mapear as vulnerabilidades perante vários cenários e tipos de catástrofe, sismo, incêndios, inundações, desatres químicos e nucleares.
> Além da gestão de crises, logística, assitência médica, alimentar, transp+ortes, redes viárias, etc...



Nos somos o tipico país onde as pessoas vão a correr para a praia ver o Tsunami    e onde durante um sismo as pessoas correm pelas escadas abaixo em vez de ficarem num canto da casa.


----------



## Luis França (28 Fev 2007 às 00:21)




----------



## Luis França (1 Mar 2007 às 00:29)

Agora a banda toca com mais força...
























e por cá, nos Açores, idem...






Onde será amanhã a festa??  

*Mt. Rainier, third most dangerous U.S. volcano, USGS says*
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2003592844_rainier28m.html


----------



## dj_alex (1 Mar 2007 às 10:59)

Luis França disse:


> Onde será amanhã a festa??
> 
> *Mt. Rainier, third most dangerous U.S. volcano, USGS says*
> http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2003592844_rainier28m.html



Só pela imagem vale a pena o post   

Um vulcão na europa ou nos US entrar em erupção era fixe para animar a malta


----------



## Luis França (1 Mar 2007 às 12:20)

Não digas isso Alex....   porque depois o IPCC ficava todo chateado pois lá se ia a teoria do AqueceGlobal e passávamos à congelação...

E deixavam de vender tantos artigos prós jornais.

O último sismo do mês:






Este já foi fortito como o nosso 6.2 (e não 5.8 como insiste o nosso querido INM)


----------

